# Ball Joint Question



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

I recently realized that one of my lower ball joints boots has ripped open and it's full of junk. Thinking about the EPI replacements... Anyway, can I just replace that one with an aftermarket one or must/should I do both on that side? Any feedback would be helpful :bigok:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

yes you can but i would check them all


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

dont use EPI, All ballz or moose racing ball joints. They are all the same one, just repackaged and they suck. I would suggest Quad boss or American star.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

quad boss, ive gone trough 8 diff ones and ive got 8 new quad boss and theyre awsome


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

awesome guys, thanks. I'll probably go with quadboss...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> dont use EPI, All ballz or moose racing ball joints. They are all the same one, just repackaged and they suck. I would suggest Quad boss or American star.


Agreed..QuadBoss has the best reviews. And the ASRs are right up there too. Both are at the the top of the rating charts. 

And you might as well do the both on that side because you will have it broke-down that far anyway.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i have to say i just got some quadboss and they r good quality..had to have both upper..i just replaced the uppers.shoulda got both upp and lower but money is tight ..especially when you have to get 2 new axles at the same time..if i woulda had the extra 80 bucks i woulda went ahead and got the lowers for it also


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

ThaMule said:


> dont use EPI, All ballz or moose racing ball joints. They are all the same one, just repackaged and they suck. I would suggest Quad boss or American star.


Just curious...why do they suck ? Do they wear out too quick or something ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Just curious...why do they suck ? Do they wear out too quick or something ?


They do wear faster but many report problems with the threads breaking or stripping or just unable to avhieve the proper torque. They have also had fittment problems in the knuckle as in they spin and won't wedge tight. Not all...just some.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> They do wear faster but many report problems with the threads breaking or stripping or just unable to avhieve the proper torque. They have also had fittment problems in the knuckle as in they spin and won't wedge tight. Not all...just some.


 

what is the torque spec on them?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

speedman said:


> what is the torque spec on them?


22 ftlbs


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

What he said^


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> 22 ftlbs


 
thanks, i gotta check them haha


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

speedman said:


> thanks, i gotta check them haha


Be careful...everybody says they snap-off easy.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

quadboss doesnt snap easy i put mine on with a impact gun


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hfdbuck09 said:


> quadboss doesnt snap easy i put mine on with a impact gun


That's one reason my next set will be Quadboss...:rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im excited to try out my quadboss ball joints and tierod ends....IF i ever get my axle.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Quadboss doesn't sell straight to the public there site says something about ordering though tucker rocky. I thought a sponcer on here(offering a discount to members) just hooked up with tucker rocky? any1 seen that post or was I in la la land somewhere thinking that.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

I need some too....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think i had to order mine from tucker rocky


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Put Quad Boss on my brute. Seems to be holding well, but I don't mud like some of you all...


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Do the top ball joints have to pressed in & out ? looked real guick in the manual but I have to change ball joints(quadboss) & upper control arm bushings. I know someone here sells them goods ones? I foget who?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> Do the top ball joints have to pressed in & out ? looked real guick in the manual but I have to change ball joints(quadboss) & upper control arm bushings. I know someone here sells them goods ones? I foget who?


Not pressed but can be a pretty snugg fit. B&C racing sells the Kujo upper a-arm kits. Here is a link

http://www.b-cracingstore.com/


----------

